

Doing What You Love Means Not Doing What You Hate - calydon
http://geniusoftheinternets.com/post/24665717273/doing-what-you-love-means-not-doing-what-you-hate

======
sekm
I loved that article too! I just logged my "conflict of interest disclosure
form" at work today... The conflict being my own project. Good luck!

